# NBA Finals Game 5: Heat @ Spurs (6/15 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Odds are all stacked against us, but if we can somehow win this game...maybe we can make a series out of this yet. 

Big if.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Hard to believe we could win two on their floor, especially the way we looked at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats to Wade. His shitty, shitty D in this series has made deadspin

http://deadspin.com/dwyane-wade-pla...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's maddening. It _looks _like he doesn't give a ****, but how _could _he not give a ****?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo makes a couple of changes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478321872937828353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478316460415012864


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here goes nothing, fellas.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good switches by Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

[Hipster]I suggested those changes a while ago[/Hipster]


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade shoots a three with 20 secs on the shotclock. I'm done with this guy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's amazing how much healthier a person can look when you excise the cancer. 8-0 Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-0 start

Nice to see the Spurs actually missing shots to start this game. 

Here we go again though. We've gone on runs in the last couple of games, then after a timeout we allow a run right back. Need to keep this up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go boys, lets make a series of this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally a non-slow start.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Alright guys, I'm +8 on the +/-. I have to go out now, I leave it in your hands. Bring us a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is doing every great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The luxury the Spurs have to take out Parker and Duncan when they are down 13


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is everywhere


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manu with the quickest 6-0 run to cut the lead to 10. Gotta close this quarter strong.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Manu flopped his head back to make the contact look worse, but we kinda owe them one for that Wade one earlier in the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs shooting 3-14. Wonder how long it was until they missed their 11th shot in games 3 and 4?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pathetic by Ginobili.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes the 3pt parade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs still red hot from 3. My goodness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Live by the 3, die by the 3" does not apply to the Spurs this series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier's really crappy right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up and down first quarter. Ill take a 7pt lead...but feel we should be up much more


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-22 after 1

Spurs shoot 29%, yet are within 7. They scored 6 fg's, 5 have accounted for 3 points (4 3's and a Manu and1)

Heat had it up to 16 but couldnt hold the big lead. Spurs showed their depth. They were playing bad, down 13 and Pop took out Parker and Duncan and their bench instantly got them back in the game.

Spo's rotations are all out of whack. I have no idea whose gonna score for the Heat when Lebron gets rest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier has been done since last season. Had a weird renaissance in game 7 last year, outside of that he has struggled for a long while now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is killing me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hit his 1st shot and has been awful ever since. 

Leonard cant miss now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bad pass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful pass by LeBron. Knew it was getting picked off as soon as it left his hands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stalemate right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to get more shots for Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't buy a bucket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh. 4pt game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29 point 1st quarter. Now just 6 points through the 1st 6 minutes of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get beaten to a looseball by Duncan, then don't grab the desperation shot rebound. Can't do that shit in this game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We are giving up easy rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, UD cant guard Duncan and our offense cant get anything going with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get UD the **** out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Leonard now hitting 3's off the fastbreak dribble. You gotta be kidding me..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hell


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our offense...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are not winning this game. We are ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Games 2 and 3 all over again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Wade even has to extend his arm on Mills to get by him shows where Wade is.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Why have the arm there, Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade giving us nothing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, our role payers are so crusty. Battier/UD are barely NBA players at this point. Birdman's wear is starting to really show. Shard can only do so much. Jones can only shoot. The point guards aren't very sharp. With Wade playing like ass and us having trouble getting Bosh looks, we look so awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are so done. 

It's LBJ or bust.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Man, our role payers are so crusty. Battier/UD are barely NBA players at this point. Birdman's wear is starting to really show. Shard can only do so much. Jones can only shoot. The point guards aren't very sharp. With Wade playing like ass and us having trouble getting Bosh looks, we look so awful.


Tragically that's the truth. Riley has much work to do.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Again we are just watching them instead of getting the rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-40 at the half

Heat were up 16 in the 1st quarter. Have since been outscored by 23, which is just about how much we were down in games 3 and 4. They are just the better team. 

The frustrating thing tonight is that its the offense that has let us down. 

Wade and Bosh need to give us much more. We need a big 3 game from 2 years ago where all 3 are in the 20's. Nowhere close to that tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, ****, ****, ****. Heat started off so well, now we are down by 7 at the half.

Spurs cannot win a chip. Especially not tonight, not on my bday!!!!!
****!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pop taking out Tony Parker and Tim Duncan with the Spurs playing awful and down 13, showed the gap between these two teams. Imagine the Heat doing that with Lebron and Wade when down 13 in a Finals game? Hardly imaginable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat offense is lost.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our offense is looking so impotent right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kawhi Leonard better get ready for his Finals MVP speech.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf happened between the end of the first an now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why can't we go to Beas in a time like this? See if he can sort out or offense?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade can't do anything good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 points in nearly half the 3rd quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade County said:


> Why can't we go to Beas in a time like this? See if he can sort out or offense?


Yes, we could try that at least. It's invisible now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is so depressing.

Woke up at 3AM in Romania to watch this game. It cannot end like this. Please, no!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade is really playing like shit. Wade needs to work on that 3 pointer and reinvent himself.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

36 year olf Ginobili is playing better than Wade. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Total destruction.

Patty Mills has been amazing in this series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least it's a great team and classy franchise we're losing to.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Son of a bitch!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

White towel aka Michael Beasley in.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

There is Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love that timeout call. That's one thing I hope Spo learns. Early timeouts before runs begin, not after. Pop and Carlisle are great at this.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease and Rio in and they are the two out on the fast break. Rio with a bucket.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Wade might need to lose that weight he and Grover keep saying doesn't matter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Patty Mills again. Representing Australia well, WC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I love Patty, but he's killing me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, you guys are some Udonis Haslems. -28 after I left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not even that mad. How can you really be with the way the Spurs have shot from deep this series? Mills now hits a 3 going backwards off two dribbles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-58 after 3

Heat scored 29 points in the 1st quarter. They have now combined to score 29 in the 2nd and 3rd quarter. 

Last quarter of the season coming up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to cry.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not gonna dance around and point out that I was right because I would rather be wrong and see us win (like the past two years), but you can't expect to win at this level with guys who are not NBA caliber. We have guys in the rotation who are not good enough to be in the NBA, and we could have upgraded but didn't.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aaaaaaand that is why Bease doesn'T play I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's D starting to rear its ugly head.

We just can't seem to get good performances out of multiple guys in this series. Spurs are getting them out of a handful every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo raised the white flag 10 minutes ago when he put Mario and Mike in. That was the "well, nothing else is working so I might as well put them in" moment. It was obvious that neither guy was meant to play if things were to go according to plan.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

As bad as Mario was this series, I think Birdman was worse. Nobody calls him out though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> As bad as Mario was this series, I think Birdman was worse. Nobody calls him out though.


Probably because Andersen had problem with an injury.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't think Birdman was that bad.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My god... Lebron sitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh. That just summed up both your series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley makes some mistakes on D, but his net production seemed better than Lewis' and Shane's this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kawhi gets his double double which I think locks in the FMVP


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat throwing the towel.

So disapointing. Fight to the ****ing end.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Kawhi gets his double double which I think locks in the FMVP


I really hope Timmy gets it. He showed up all five games and Kawhi was missing the first two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478366202419757056


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Norris Cole's reign of terror has come to a close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats to the Spurs. Incredibly hard to not like that team and franchise. What they overcame last season, to come all the way back and win it all is incredible. Almost as incredible as their offense in this series.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I still love you guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, 4 straight NBA Finals. 2 straight titles. What a fun ride this group has given us. Could not have asked for more. 

Now to move on to what will surely be an insane summer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It was a damn good run. We kept winning and it kept covering up a lot of serious concerns. The curse of winning. This regular season was very hard and very difficult as we all know. I look forward to the future and seeing the team take this experience and improve.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So that's what Kawhi sounds like.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good season. I can't be too mad. We lost to clearly the best team, and also the classiest. I'm happy with what we accomplished in these 4 years. Biggest question surrounding this team is what happens with Wade. Can't see him not opting in, and it might be wisest at this point to have him come off the bench with more of a pure shooter/defender in his place. Guessing all 3 of the Big 3 opt in, so I don't know how we'll bring in another guy to depend on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and UD called this Spurs team the best they've ever played against. Also just saw a tweet from Channing Frye saying the Spurs were the best team he's ever seen. The way they shot this series? Cant say I disagree.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. A great team probably played even above their heads. No shame in losing to that.

Birdman clearly wasn't himself. He got held out of two games last year in this series because he couldn't guard Duncan in the post. Did a great job on him this time, but wasn't able to protect the rim, get open for lobs, or make his normal impact on the boards this time. Seemed like a physical issue, but that's gotta be expected with a big his age so reliant on athleticism.

Bird, Rio, and Ray sort of cycle around as our 4th best player, so having only Ray have a decent series was pretty killer, in conjunction with Bosh not being able to do much and Wade struggling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2014 Finals PER

1. LeBron

2-8 Mills, Leonard, Green, Duncan, Splitter, Parker, Ginobili

9 Bosh
10 Wade

WE GOT OUTPLAYED


----------

